# Frighton Cemetery Is On The Web



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, my God. You have a link to my Hauntseeker site. Thank you. Of course it is down right now. I had to do some mods to it. Had too many complain about their address showing up, so I have to delete that.


----------



## 69ProCuda (Sep 19, 2008)

*Of Course~*

You bet I have a link... Why wouldn't I? It s a great site.


----------

